# Cracked foot



## catmansteve (May 20, 2013)

Found a rock ledge with my jet foot yesterday, it took about a 1" chunk out of the side and cracked it all the way through diagonally from the middle of the side edge to the middle of the leading edge. I guess the grates and/or pin are keeping it held together










Would I be reasonably safe continuing to run the boat until I can get another foot (assuming it doesn't take another hit) or should I just park it and not take it out with the broken foot?

Also, anyone that has experience with Rockproof/uhmw jet foots, are they worth the expense? I figure if they hold up the way they claim, it would pay for itself after the second or third broken aluminum foot... My river has no shortage of rocks and ledges, and I'm confident this won't be the last time I "locate" one :mrgreen:


----------



## bulldog (May 20, 2013)

I'd say run it. I have seen much worse run just fine.


----------



## mphelle (May 20, 2013)

Seems like now would be a good time to have it welded.


----------



## Rrider (May 20, 2013)

Last year I cracked my jet foot on the Potomac. I have replaced it with the Rockproof UHMW and have been very happy. I had a few rock contacts during duck season and it is holding up well.


----------



## catmansteve (May 20, 2013)

Welding it isn't an option, at the top of the crack the aluminum is probably 3/4" thick. I don't have the equipment to do it right, and paying someone to fix it would cost as much as a new foot by the time they ground it out, filled it back in, and patched in the chunk that's missing.

Glad to hear the Rockproof foot is working out for you, if I decide to leave this motor on the boat that's probably the route I'll go


----------



## Lennyg3 (May 21, 2013)

I have a UHMW foot on my jet as well, and am very pleased with it. I have had a few impacts and no issues so far


----------



## catmansteve (May 21, 2013)

Well, Rockproof doesn't make a foot for my motor. Is there anyone else that makes a uhmw foot for a small jet?


----------



## bretr (May 25, 2013)

what about that spare foot?


----------



## bretr (May 25, 2013)

IMAG0122.jpg [ 1.33 MiB | Viewed 1994 times ]


----------



## catmansteve (May 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316055#p316055 said:


> bretr » 36 minutes ago[/url]"]what about that spare foot?


This is the Mercury. I still have the Johnson though, I'll check and see if the spare foot for it will fit this one


----------



## catmansteve (Jun 18, 2013)

Had a local welder fix my broken foot the other day. I did all the prep work so all he had to do was weld it. Said he put it in the oven to heat it up, welded the crack and filled in the missing chunk with tig, then put it back in the oven to cool down so the welds wouldn't crack. Charged $90 for it, which was better than I expected. I smoothed up the inside with a flap disk and went ahead and beveled the leading edge and sharpened the grates while I was at it. Results:


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 19, 2013)

Glad you got that worked out. Did you get rid of either of your motors yet? Which are you planning on running, or are you looking for something bigger?


----------



## catmansteve (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah, I was satisfied with how it turned out. 

I haven't sold either yet. I'm running the Merc now, it came with the boat, but I'm going to put the Johnson on soon and see if it does any better. I'd rather keep the Johnson, I figure it will do better since it has a bigger pump, and I'm pretty sure the pump will work on a 60 hp when and if I run across a good deal on one. 

I've been keeping an eye on your build, have you got your jet running yet?


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319412#p319412 said:


> catmansteve » Yesterday, 4:46 pm[/url]"]Yeah, I was satisfied with how it turned out.
> 
> I haven't sold either yet. I'm running the Merc now, it came with the boat, but I'm going to put the Johnson on soon and see if it does any better. I'd rather keep the Johnson, I figure it will do better since it has a bigger pump, and I'm pretty sure the pump will work on a 60 hp when and if I run across a good deal on one.
> 
> I've been keeping an eye on your build, have you got your jet running yet?



Sounds good. With a 60hp what are you looking at with the pump installed, something like 45hp or so? You should be scooting!!

Not yet. My buddy is in charge of the rebuild. It's at the machinist right now. I think he got the new pistons in this week, so he should be boaring out the cylinders anyday. Once we get the powerhead back it shouldn't take but a few evenings to finish the rebuild. I've been slacking on my part as well............getting the boat finished up. Busy time of year, but things are starting to come along.


----------

